# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Brio Scanform Edger HELP

## Miss Peepers

I call her 'Bessie', she is a wonderful ol' gal, with about 48k lenses on her. She can be temperamental, like this week for instance...
Edging any lens type, this is what happens;
Clamp locks, arm goes down, water does not start- tubes are full and clear, lens hits wheel dry, I curse, lift the arm and start to spin the lens manually, it starts to spin on it's own, water starts, it goes almost a full rotation, and stops. 
Rinse, wash, repeat several dozen times. 
The tracer will send a new trace to the edger and the edger accepts it, but the process is the same. I've unplugged it, I've cleaned it thoroughly. I'm thinking maybe the pump? The pump I have now is 25w and it is about 5 yrs old, I ordered a 30w pump and will try that this weekend, BUT, any thoughts on if that isn't it??
Thank-you so much in advance!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Don Gilman

Could be the water solenoid sticking but they usually stick in the open position

----------

